# New Excel Userform control Beta Testers Needed



## dageci (Mar 10, 2016)

We are building a simple but powerful Userform control for Excel so that anyone can use it. Join us. Register and be a Beta tester.

Create few sheets in Excel Workbook, or create few tables in the database.
Tell the Virtual Form Designer which fields you want that UserControl will show.
And you’re done !!!

Help us build a simple but powerful Userforms control for Excel!
For years I have build (in Visual studio) and used a UserControl in my work that is an advanced UserForm for Excel that helps to fast and error-free build Excel applications for different purposes from simple Excel workbooks as a template for invoices, to advanced applications. 
This advanced UserForm is in fact control that links Excel and other databases (Access, MySQL, MSSQL Server, Excel WorkBooks) in which, for example, are stored partners data, products data or other.
The user designs database (or worksheets), define tables, fields, relations (few minutes) Then this control, in runtime, builds complete responsive design of the form (desktop app), grid and edit and master detail, tabbed relations, buttons, filter form ....
User only needs to write the business logic (if there is a need (calculations on validate, lost focus ...., before-after save,)) within the events that trigger in VBA code editor.


Why Virtual Forms:
​Excel is a great application but the built-in options for creating forms are very limited nad complicated that is why I started the Virtual Forms concept.


www.virtual-forms.com



Just a sample of one of my applications build with Virtual Forms. You can learn or build with us your own Virtual Forms. Come an register we will be happy to have you on the team. 

Davor


----------



## dageci (Mar 10, 2016)

By the way, Bill (MrExcel), also gave his blessing to this project.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 10, 2016)

> By the way, Bill (MrExcel), also gave his blessing to this project.


Just confirming to the other Moderators that we have been notified of this also, so it is all good!


----------



## dageci (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello friends and lovers of Excel. Here it is, finally, the first beta version of Virtual Forms. Test it and please give me some feedback.[h=1]Create Your First Virtual Form for MS Excel in minutes NO CODING!!![/h]Our first Beta version is available for download !!!!!
Try it, Share it, Like it. But also tell me your opinions.
See how you can create Virtual Form Userform for MS Excel in minutes.
This is the first Beta version. 
You can also visit the newly created section How Do I? videos to see and learn more about the possibilities of Virtual Forms (until there will be some documentation).

More about the Virtual Forms Project you can find on:
http://www.virtual-forms.com

Davor


----------



## dageci (Jan 27, 2017)

I want to thank you all for taking the time for testing and sending me feedback on things that you have found that needs to be corrected and for plenty of ideas for making the Virtual Forms project more interesting and easy to use.

Last few months have been busy and an interesting journey to our goal, how to simplify, and yet not at the expense of functionality in the Virtual Forms project.

I would also like to thank the entire community here at mrexcel forum. Since I started, until today, the project has changed fundamentally. For example, drawing attention to the Master-Detail relationship (eg. Orders worksheet> Order Detalis worksheet)Automatic use of existing forms as lookup form.
The use of other data sources, and not only excel workbook.
Interacting with controls (textboxes, labels, command buttons,....) on virtual forms directly from VBA code and adding events that trigger the different events (before save, after save, on texbox change, on form load, on edit change, ....)


Now, I have to get busy and write documentation and record "how to videos", so if there is someone that has the will and desire to help me with that, I'd be grateful.


And this is a unique opportunity to stand out from the rest of the community Excel and VBA developers.


Millions of progamers knows VBA and Excel, but for now, only few know VBA, Excel and Virtual Forms.


Since this is a brand new concept, still in development, think about joining and learning and participating in the creation and development of this project from the very beginning.

If you want to build your reputation and become unique, I think this is a unique opportunity and a unique moment.

Join me.
Davor


----------



## dageci (May 11, 2017)

I wanted to inform you that the new Version 2 of the Virtual Forms Framework is available, 

and now it supports the 32-bit & 64-bit versions of Microsoft Excel.

You can find it and test it here

Because it is a powerful and rich of features that we didn't see yet in Microsoft Excel I have started to record the videos and the tutorials on how to use them & how to work with them.
The Virtual Forms Academy is here.

Some documentation (still writing) is available here.

I would be very gratefull if you could test it and say what you think 

Davor


----------



## dageci (Jun 12, 2017)

Excel in combination with Virtual Forms Framework is also ideal to use with the Microsoft Access as the datasource for your data.

Here are 2 videos on how to do this:

☑️ Video 1 is on How to create a simple Virtual Form with: Excel & Access & Virtual Forms

☑️How to quickly create Virtual Form that we can use from Excel and that uses Access as the Datasource
This is video 1 where I will show you how to simply create the form.
All the coding in VBA is done here in this first video. In next videos we can use this code (with some modifications).

Here is the youtube video Link:
https://youtu.be/MQsZyoDtno0


Download Sample Files from here:
http://virtual-forms.com/wp-content/uploads/VFSamples/AllSampleDownload.rar


✅Video 2 Create a Master-Detail Virtual Form for Excel with: Excel & Access & Virtual Forms

✅How to quickly create Master-Detail Virtual Form that we can use from #Excel and that uses #Access as the Datasource
This is video 2 it is a follow up on video 1. Here I will show you how to simply create the Master-Detail Virtual Form for Excel.
Virtual Forms Framework uses #VBA to communicate between MS Excel and Virtual Forms object.

Here is the youtube video link:
https://youtu.be/6HF7KwYiB0k


Download Sample Files from here:
http://virtual-forms.com/wp-content/uploads/VFSamples/AllSampleDownload.rar



What do you think?


----------



## dageci (Dec 23, 2017)

An update to the status of development of Virtual Forms for Excel (can't edit first post):
*2017-12-22:*
A lot of work has been done since I posted the last post. Some of:


changes in support for 32 & 64 bit of Office (Excel)
because of the support for 64-bit, Main Treeview Menu has to be removed because it only works with 32-bit
samples have been added, for Excel as the backend, but also Access and MySQL as the backend, while Excel & VBA as the frontend

You can check it out on https://virtual-forms.com


Davor


----------



## dageci (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm creating a detailed Udemy course on Virtual Forms and Excel. 
How to use Excel & VBA as a frontend and various datasources as a backend. From Excel Workbook, Access database, MSSQL or MySQL. 
And how with just a few modifications convert your Virtual Forms from Excel & VBA to standalone Visual studio 2017 application.
I would like to hear what would you like to see in this full course about Virtual Forms?
Any suggestions, ideas and comments are welcome.
Davor


----------

